# What should I buy? Used Mini, Vox or Lux



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a TiVo Mini that just died on me. (Stuck in reboot mode after a few months past 5 years). That sounds on par with these units. 

I need a 2nd unit to access my TiVo Roamio. (Using TiVo 3 blue software)
I can buy another used mini and hope it doesn’t have hydra on it. (Heard it won’t downgrade). 

Or buy a new Vox/Lux. Will one of those connect to my older software roamio? Some threads suggest it may not. 
Is hydra on my unit worth going to? what are plus/cons of hydra? I only use TiVo for DVR aspect. I have android tv for streaming options. 

Any advice is welcomed. Thanks


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Newer 4K mini are faster, better supported and appear better built it seems and much more responsive. Otherwise, each will work ok and either will downgrade software based on the TiVo host connecting to so you don't need to worry about that. It is personal preference. I personally have been slowly replacing my older Minis with newer 4K because as they die since my 4K are more responsive and and my newer TVs are also 4K plus they tend to be more reliable than the older units. 

You can pick up an older used mininon 4K for cheap whichay work fine. A used 4K will run around $130 or so sometimes more or less.


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

I had an old mini die at 5 years old. Called Tivo and got $25 off a new mini lux. Don't know if this helps any.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks. Yeah. They offered me same $25 discount today on a pic. Was hoping for the $39 return mini offer but it looks like those days are gone.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a two minis I am not using. One I never used that I’d be happy to get rid of for cheap if your interested.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

How much would you want? 
I was going to go with a mini replacement but don't want to spend much if they will likely die in a short period of time.



Random User 7 said:


> I have a two minis I am not using. One I never used that I'd be happy to get rid of for cheap if your interested.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I would like to get my Mini setup in my new house but I don't have coax or ethernet to the room where the mini is. I wish the wifi adapter would work with the not newest minis.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

jlb said:


> I would like to get my Mini setup in my new house but I don't have coax or ethernet to the room where the mini is. I wish the wifi adapter would work with the not newest minis.


I'm using a powerline adapter to get ethernet service to my Tivo Lux mini.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

NatasNJ said:


> I have a TiVo Mini that just died on me. (Stuck in reboot mode after a few months past 5 years). That sounds on par with these units.
> 
> I need a 2nd unit to access my TiVo Roamio. (Using TiVo 3 blue software)
> I can buy another used mini and hope it doesn't have hydra on it. (Heard it won't downgrade).
> ...


Try repeatedly hitting the tivo button after applying the power to the unit.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Sonyad said:


> I'm using a powerline adapter to get ethernet service to my Tivo Lux mini.


Oh that's a good idea. I think that could work in this house.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

keithg1964 said:


> Try repeatedly hitting the tivo button after applying the power to the unit.


I tried that. No luck. Ended up getting two used ones from a member on this forum. Back up and running.


----------

